# Best website to get 8x10 prints done?



## linzmcwilliams

I need somewhere that is fast, cheap, reliable and uses good quality paper. Any ideas?


----------



## Corry

http://www.mpix.com

Many here use that site, and it's not expensive in the least...very high quality.


----------



## gizmo2071

I'm still searching for a decent place in the Uk to get it done.
That site is really cheap, shame I'm not on that side of the ocean.


----------



## Flash Harry

loxley colour, in glasgow, google it, excellent service, quality etc etc.


----------



## darich

I've used several online printers in the past.
www.photobox.co.uk
www.photodeal.co.uk
www.bonusprint.co.uk
www.snapfish.co.uk - some connection to Jessops.
www.colourmailer.co.uk

there are probably a few more but i've used these ones. Photodeal have made a couple of mistakes on prints but have been pretty good at remedying any problems.
They all have different prices so check them all before deciding on which one to use.

the above are not in any preferential order - only the order that i remembered them in!!


----------



## photyy

go irvinedigital.com ask for volume discount. 8x10 $1.00 up.
I print it  100 8x10 for $100, 11x14, or 12x18 cheap too,


----------



## JayClark79

does anyone use flickr for prints?


----------

